# You'd never guess this is Soweto...



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Si Señor!

























Neighborhoods include Orlando, Diepkloof, and Pimville.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

^^ nice update welcome back... was here a few years back..

*Freedom Charter Memorial | Walter Sisulu Square, Soweto* 
..is South Africa's first township entertainment explosion centre, the very first of its kind eMzansi 










Freedom Charter Memorial: The Freedom Charter was the statement of core principles of the South African Congress Alliance 










The Walter Sisulu Square will guarantee you a historical experience whilst allowing you the freedom of the present and time-track your focuss on the future










The Soweto Hotel on Freedom Square... the jewel of Soweto. Nestled in the heart of Kliptown is one of Soweto’s first 4-star hotels 










The Square does in its unique way celebrate what township life is all about, its people, their spirit, their passion and aspirations









Arionne Nettles _on Flickr_​


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Soweto Houses:

DIEPKLOOF

















ORLANDO EAST

















PROTEA NORTH:








Listed at ZAR, 775,000 US$62,000

BONUS: PRETENTIOUS HIPSTERS









BONUS: Peter Zupan, a white Sowetan pioneer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMx4xj0496Y


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*famous chimneys tour in soweto*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Soweto Aerial









http://independentsector.org/blog/assets/content/content/2012/01-Jan/soweto.jpg*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Soweto Theatre*



















http://www.heritagecollection.co.za/tl_files/content/blog/201206/Soweto Theatre 2 - Block view.jpg


----------

